

#define throw abort(), - isbadawi
http://git.chromium.org/gitweb/?p=chromiumos/platform/libchromeos.git;a=blob;f=chromeos/utility.h;h=31cacfc4eae8f9cc3b7c41714db5d0ef7a8f1131;hb=HEAD#l15

======
mparlane
Do you want to give comment to why you thought this was worth a look? I can't
see anything special about it, but maybe I have missed something ?

